# Wireless channel 13/14



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

what is the penalty if a home user is caught using channel 13 or 14?


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

dorfd1 said:


> what is the penalty if a home user is caught using channel 13 or 14?


I don't know because i only have 11 channels.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

gfrang said:


> I don't know because i only have 11 channels.


I ask because my wrt54gl and wrt320n give me access to all 14 channels.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I have a wrt54g2 when i logged in to the setup page change the channel(because it was interfering wirelss phone)it stops at 11.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

gfrang said:


> I have a wrt54g2 when i logged in to the setup page change the channel(because it was interfering wirelss phone)it stops at 11.


on my wrt320n and wrt54gl in the wireless settings the channel selection stops at 14.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

With DD-WRT you can also raise the power level (probably at risk of burning it out).

I doubt the FCC cops are scanning neighborhoods for illegal channels unless they get repeated complaints.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

My dLink WBR-2310 doesn't show anything in the channel dropdown menu. It's on 6 by default and there's a blank spot that looks like you can enter anything. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

since my 320n also has dd-wrt on it and if I switched it to 5ghz at 100mw would that cause complaints from neighbors.


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

dorfd1 said:


> since my 320n also has dd-wrt on it and if I switched it to 5ghz at 100mw would that cause complaints from neighbors.


I don't know your neighbors well enough to say one way or the other.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You could always give it a try.

Note that many US adapters are locked to 1-11 though as well, the adapter AND router have to support the Euro/Asian channels to access them.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Grentz said:


> You could always give it a try.
> 
> Note that many US adapters are locked to 1-11 though as well, the adapter AND router have to support the Euro/Asian channels to access them.


I thought the driver did the locking.


----------

